
Here’s how Amazon self-destructs - kareemm
http://www.salon.com/2013/07/19/amazon_could_be_a_victim_of_its_own_success/
======
taylodl
_" But buyers first discover their books online only about 17 percent of the
time."_

A greater percentage will discover books online if brick and mortar book
stores disappear. Plus there's still the local library, so Amazon may not be
quite the death knell for book publishers as this article is making them out
to be.

